# Vikes- How many more will they win?



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Regular season, call it delusional, but I think we are going to run the table.

Winning on the road is tough, but I think the Steelers will be the real test. We are gonna bash the Bears regardless. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the D played better without Smoot and his mouth. He is expected to get some playing time against St. Louis. I say if it ain't broke don't fix it, but we'll see I guess. 11-5 is very possible yet but they will have to step it up against all of them on their remaining sched. IMO. Hopefully the division will come down to the Bears game. That dome would be rockin'!!!!


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

They'll win out, take the Division, and piss it down their leg in the first round of the playoffs.

Wait. Is being a Vikings fan all my life starting to make me cynical? Hmmm . . .


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

atleast 2, maybe 3


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Th Bus looked tough against a very good Bears defense. They have, in the past, not used him that much. Would he run as well on turf in nice conditions as he did in the snow in Chicago??? That will be the key to the Steelers contest. Will they use the Bus and can he be effective on the turf. I don't think he will chew up as much yardage agaist the Vikes front as he did against the Bears. We'll see!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess the Vikes staff will be showing the "Bus" running over Urlacher to get into the endzone all week.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Vikes will be tested this week... I think Pit will give them a true test with D, O, and Special teams.

I hope they win!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

GO!!!


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

One down, three to go! :beer:

The Steelers will be tough this week, but if Brad Johnson and the O has a good day look for another Vikings Victory.

I don't think our D is going to give a lot of points at home...Did I really just say that? 

Regardless, the Bears are TOAST! They might run the table too....0-4 :lol:


----------

